# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > في حب الله نلتقي >  همسات الى حجاج بيت الله الحرام

## الوردة الاردنية

همسات الى حجاج بيت الله الحرام





لبَّيْكَ اللهمَّ لبيك .. لبَّيك لا شريك لك لبيك
إن الحمد و النعمة لك و الملك لا شريك لك
لبَّيكَ حجةً حقاً .. تذلُّلاً ورقَّاً ..
لبَّيكَ وسَعَديْك .. والخيْرُ بيَديْك ..
والرَّغباءُ والعملُ إليك ..






الهمسةُ الأولى :
أيُّها الحاجُّ المُبارك .. يا من أكرمكَ الله – سبحانه وتعالى – بالعزمِ على أداء الحجِّ لهذا العام ..
يا منِ اصطفاكَ الله لتقفَ بينَ يديه .. واختاركَ لِتــفِدَ عليه ..
هلاَّ أعدَدتَ قلبكَ وعنِ الشرِّ انتهيْت .. وهيَّأتَ نفسك وتزوَّدتَ ..
(( وتزوَّدوا فإنَّ خير الزادِ التقوى )) ،
(( ومن يُعظِّم شعائرَ اللهِ فإنها من تقوى القلوب )) .



الهمسةُ الثانية :
أخي الحاجّ .. في الحج .. اُسكُبِ العطرَ الحلال ( دموع الندمِ و التوبة ) ..
وأقبِلْ على ربَّك بقلبٍ خاشع .. أقبِل عليهِ إقبالَ الذَّليلِ الخاضع ..
فإنَّ في القلوبِ شعثاً لا يُلِمُّها إلا الإقبالُ عليه ..
وإنَّ للحُجَّاجِ عند ربِّهم وعداً :
{ أُشهدكم يا ملائكتي أني قد غفرت لهم } ..
فاحرِص على الحصولِ عليه .



الهمسةُ الثالثة :
أيُّها الحاجُّ الكريم : في يومِ عرفة تُسكَبُ العبَرَات .. وتتنزلُ الرحمات ..
وتفيضُ العطايا والهِبات .. وتُمنَحُ الهدايا والشهادات ..
فتعرَّض إليها بحُسنِ العمل .. واحرِص عليها بإخلاصِ القصدِ والأمل ..
ففي المسند عن عبد الله بن عمرو بن العاص رضى الله عنه
أن النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم كان يقول :
( إن الله عز وجل يباهي ملائكته عشية عرفة بأهل عرفة فيقول
انظروا إلى عبادي أتوني شعثاً غبرا ... الخ ) .



الهمسةُ الرابعة :
أخي الحاج .. احرص على اغتنام لحظاتك وأوقاتك .. وتجنب اللَّغط واللغو ..
ولْيكن شعارك :
( فلا رفَثَ ولا فسوقَ ولا جدال في الحج )فإنما هي أيامٌ معدودات .. ثم ترجعُ بجائزة
( رجع من ذنوبه كيومِ ولدته أمه ) ..
ولْيكن حجُّكَ خالصاً من الجدالِ والمِراء ..
وأكثر من ذكرِ ربِّكَ لينشرِحَ قلبُك
(( إنَّ الحسناتِ يُذهبنَ السيِّئات )) .




الهمسةُ الخامسة :
يا من أصرَّ على الذنوبِ والآثام .. واقترفَ الكبائرَ والعِظام ..
ألاَ تخشى أن يُقالَ لك : لا لبيَّكَ ولا سَعديْك .. وحجُّك مردودٌ عليْك ..
فعاهد نفسكَ من الآن على تركِ كلِّ ذلك .. فإنها فرصتُكَ الآن .
يا راحلين إلى منى بقيادي *** هيجتمُ يوم الرحيلِ فؤادي
سرتم مسار دليلكم يا وحشتي *** والعِيسُ أطربني وصوتُ الحادي
ويلوحُ لي ما بين زمزم و الصفا *** عند المقامِ سمعتُ صوت منادي
من نال من عرفات نظرة ساعةٍ *** نال السرور و نال كل مرادِ



الهمسةُ السادسة :
رافِق أهل الصلاحِ والدعوةِ والعلم ، وكن قريباً منهم ، فإنهم زادُك ،
إذا أخطأت قوَّموك ، وإن زللتَ أرشدوك ، وإذا تكاسلتَ نبَّهوك ، فاحرِص عليهم ،
فإنهم أغلى من الذهبِ في هذه الأيام .



الهمسةُ السابعة :
لا تترُكِ الأمرَ بالمعروفِ والنهيَ عن المنكر ، ولْيكن ذلكَ برفقٍ وحلمٍ ولين ..
والدالُّ على الخير كفاعله ،
(( وما تفعلوا من خيرٍ يعلمْهُ الله )) ..
قال شجاع بن الوليد :
" كنتً أحجُّ مع سفيان ؛ فما يكادُ لسانه يفترُ
من الأمرِ بالمعروفِ والنهيِ عن المنكر ذاهباً وراجعاً " .



الهمسةُ الثامنة :
أخي الحاج .. وأنتَ تلبسُ ملابس الإحرام تذكَّرُ حينما تكونُ وحيداً في كفنِكَ الأبيض ،
فاليومَ عملٌ ولا حساب ، وغداً عرضُ كتابٍ وحساب .. فماذا أعددت ؟


الهمسةُ التاسعة :
أيُّها الحاجُّ الفاضل .. قبلَ أن تذهبَ إلى أداءِ هذه المناسك ..
اِحرص على التفقُّهِ والتعلَّم في أحكامها ومقاصدها ،
وأوصيكَ باتِّباع السُّنةِ في أقوالِكَ وأفعالِك
(( وما آتاكمُ الرسولُ فخذوه )) ،
{ خُذوا عنِّي مناسِكَكم } .



الهمسةُ العاشرة :
وبعدَ الحجّ (( إن الحسناتِ يُذهبْنَ السيِّئات )) ،
ومن علامةِ قبولِ الطاعةِ فعلُ الطاعةِ بعدها ،
ولا تكنْ كالذي نقَضت غزلها من بعدِ قوّةٍ أنكاثاً ، واحفظ حسناتِك ،
ولا تُضيِّع ما اكتسبته من طاعاتٍ في هذا الموسمِ بالعودةِ إلى السيِّئات وملازمةِ المنكرات

----------


## shams spring

> يا راحلين إلى منى بقيادي *** هيجتمُ يوم الرحيلِ فؤادي
> سرتم مسار دليلكم يا وحشتي *** والعِيسُ أطربني وصوتُ الحادي
> ويلوحُ لي ما بين زمزم و الصفا *** عند المقامِ سمعتُ صوت منادي
> من نال من عرفات نظرة ساعةٍ *** نال السرور و نال كل مرادِ


*
بيت شعر ذو معاني عميقة وجيلة تبعث في النفس اطمئنان ,
وهمساتٌ في منتهى الروعة ,نصائحٌ قيمـة ,عسى ان يتَقبلَ الله الحجة من كلَ حاج ان شاء الله 
وربنا يرزقنا الحجة أجمعين .
جزاكـي الله عنا كل خير
مشكوووووورة*

----------


## محمد العزام

الله يرزقنا الحج اجمعين 

وحجا مبرور وسعيا مشكور لكل الحجاج

----------


## الوردة الاردنية

اللهم امييييييييييييييييييين
الله يسمع منكو

----------


## &روان&

لبَّيْكَ اللهمَّ لبيك .. لبَّيك لا شريك لك لبيك
إن الحمد و النعمة لك و الملك لا شريك لك

----------

